# Google Abfrage auslesen



## Peter16012010 (16. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit nach Begriffen bei Google zu suchen und dann die gefundenen Inhalte zu überprüfen.

Leider klappt das nicht so ganz. Ich kann zwar die Abfrage starten, aber die Ergebnisse kriege ich nicht.

Hier das Programm mit dem ich die Website als String runterlade:


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.net.URL;


public class download {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws MalformedURLException 
	{
		System.out.println(downloadPage(new URL("http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=hallo&meta=&aq=f&oq=hallo")));
	}
	
    private static String downloadPage(URL pageUrl) {
        try {
            // Open connection to URL for reading.
            BufferedReader reader =
                    new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
                    pageUrl.openStream()));
            
            // Read page into buffer.
            String line;
            StringBuffer pageBuffer = new StringBuffer();
            while ((line = reader.readLine()) != null) {
                pageBuffer.append(line);
            }
            
            return pageBuffer.toString();
        } catch (Exception e) {
        }
        
        return null;
    }
}
```

Habt ihr da Erfahrung mit google, oder eine bessere Idee?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jan 2010)

Mit URL geht das nicht direkt, aber es gibt Workarounds... sowas wie Java Programming - google search using URL class ... andernfalls müßte man wahrscheinlich mit POST die Anfrage senden...


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (17. Jan 2010)

... und denk dran, dass Google so etwas in seinen Lizenzbedingungen untersagt und nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Abfragen die betreffende IP sperrt.


----------

